# Why do some people like Vore?



## CyberMark (Jul 20, 2019)

I have investigated a bit a bout Vore culture trying to understand it from an outsiders perspective. I have had some conversation with people who like even though I personally find it gross, but its just such an interesting topic psychologically wise.

Here is what I have gathered:

People with vore fetish seem to refer each other to prey (The one eaten) or predator(The one who eats the other) , which is seems to be a submissive and domination dynamic usually the prey being the submissive one and the predator the dominant one, though while the only examples I have seen are like that, I don't think the roles of "dom" or "sub" can be switched between "pred" and "prey".
Some people find It alluring to be part of another being, adding to it or just the fact that they are helpless, again playing into the powerplay dynamic and as some have said "fear play".
 A lot of vore enthusiasts are also into macro/micro usually the macro eating the micro and weight gain. *Macro/micro means Giant characters (Macro) or really small characters (micro).
There are different kinds of vore and not all vore is equal. Some people enjoy "soft vore" which doesn't have the implications of death and via digestion, otherwise the vore is often referred as "hard vore" wich may include but is not exclusive to, scat, digestion, gore (biting the victim or x-ray digestion).
Maw/mouth play is also a thing, where the subject (the prey) gets toyed in or around the mouth of the predator.

That is what I have gathered so far as an outsider, though it really intrigues me and would like know more about it.

If anyone is open enough to talk about their experience into vore please do so, I would love to know what is that makes it appealing to you personally, and maybe how did you find out, maybe if you can recall anything in your childhood that might have triggered this fascination would be really interesting to know, for example maybe in some kid show a character ate another or there was an inside view of a mouth etc..

Please don't bash people who share their stories if you dislike vore, the point of this thread is to open up discussion about the fetish and try to understand it a bit better for those who don't enjoy it or understand it and to inform.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 20, 2019)

Not to make a witty observation or be against non-illegal kink but..... You know this is a furry forum when everyday a vore or kink based thread pops up on the forum. Edit: Just want to edit time frame accuracy......


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 20, 2019)

Those, who don't enjoy it are fresh to this fandom :v


----------



## Vamux (Jul 20, 2019)

As someone who has written about Macro related vore before in his stories, I can tell you one thing: You should stop looking into it.

The more you do, the more fascinated/intrigued you become with it, until eventually you start to find yourself attracted to it. It's a slippery slope that leads into the development of a new kink, one you never wanted before but you got anyways, kind of like how you get a pair of socks and a stupid shirt for Christmas instead of the Superman action figure you wouldn't shut up about to your parents, gee thanks a lot Dad. Anyways, take my experience for example. I didn't enjoy it at all when I first identified myself with the furry community! But then the Furry Devil himself jumped up on a hickory stump and said "Boy, lemme tell ya' what", and one thing led to another and now I enjoy Macro related vore. I also might not have a soul anymore, but really what furry does? It's kind of how we got here in the first place.


----------



## CyberMark (Jul 20, 2019)

Vamux said:


> As someone who has written about Macro related vore before in his stories, I can tell you one thing: You should stop looking into it.
> 
> The more you do, the more fascinated/intrigued you become with it, until eventually you start to find yourself attracted to it. It's a slippery slope that leads into the development of a new kink, one you never wanted before but you got anyways, kind of like how you get a pair of socks and a stupid shirt for Christmas instead of the Superman action figure you wouldn't shut up about to your parents, gee thanks a lot Dad. Anyways, take my experience for example. I didn't enjoy it at all when I first identified myself with the furry community! But then the Furry Devil himself jumped up on a hickory stump and said "Boy, lemme tell ya' what", and one thing led to another and now I enjoy Macro related vore. I also might not have a soul anymore, but really what furry does? It's kind of how we got here in the first place.



It can happen but I don't think so it will happen to me. I find intriguing the psychology and  how someone gets to like this sort of stuff more than the actual fetish itself. I myself like macro/micro so vore is something that always crosses with it.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 20, 2019)

Vamux said:


> As someone who has written about Macro related vore before in his stories, I can tell you one thing: You should stop looking into it.
> 
> The more you do, the more fascinated/intrigued you become with it, until eventually you start to find yourself attracted to it. It's a slippery slope that leads into the development of a new kink, one you never wanted before but you got anyways, kind of like how you get a pair of socks and a stupid shirt for Christmas instead of the Superman action figure you wouldn't shut up about to your parents, gee thanks a lot Dad. Anyways, take my experience for example. I didn't enjoy it at all when I first identified myself with the furry community! But then the Furry Devil himself jumped up on a hickory stump and said "Boy, lemme tell ya' what", and one thing led to another and now I enjoy Macro related vore. I also might not have a soul anymore, but really what furry does? It's kind of how we got here in the first place.


Sounds like furries is only about vore, macro, and other fetishes... 
If you enjoy it - ENJOY IT. If you don't - then what are you doing here?


----------



## CyberMark (Jul 20, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> Sounds like furries is only about vore, macro, and other fetishes...
> If you enjoy it - ENJOY IT. If you don't - then what are you doing here?


It isn't only about fetishes, please no bashing and try to keep on topic.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 20, 2019)

I like vore and especially hard vore, but believe it or not despite my title, I used to intentionally try to avoid it as I thought it was too weird. Hanging out with some very sex positive people got me to let myself enjoy it.

I find theres a lot of different appeals, but as I like hard vore, I feel like an appeal that people don't really focus on is the romantic aspect of it. You're literally giving your life for the enjoyment of your lover. You're giving your whole self to them. It's such a bittersweet and lovely dovey thought, and it comes with a lot of mixed feelings and strong emotions. Just having that powerful a mix of feelings in itself is appealing. It also fits into a more extreme form of sadomasochism.

Vore also just fits really well in the furry fandom since animals well, eat each other.

Edit: As for what caused it, well, I blame that one scene in Men in Black 2 for me.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 20, 2019)

CostaRic said:


> It isn't only about fetishes, please no bashing and try to keep on topic.


Ok? Just somebody sounds like it is, isn't it?
And this is on topic.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 20, 2019)

Vore is for those, who like it, obviously. No need to ask anybody more about vore, if you hate it.


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Jul 20, 2019)

for me, im not sure what the appeal is, but i just enjoy it for some reason


----------



## CyberMark (Jul 20, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> I like vore and especially hard vore, but believe it or not despite my title, I used to intentionally try to avoid it as I thought it was too weird. Hanging out with some very sex positive people got me to let myself enjoy it.
> 
> I find theres a lot of different appeals, but as I like hard vore, I feel like an appeal that people don't really focus on is the romantic aspect of it. You're literally giving your life for the enjoyment of your lover. You're giving your whole self to them. It's such a bittersweet and lovely dovey thought, and it comes with a lot of mixed feelings and strong emotions. Just having that powerful a mix of feelings in itself is appealing. It also fits into a more extreme form of sadomasochism.
> 
> ...



I really like this response. I have only seen one comic I have liked about vore and is more because how it's handled as something more romantic and in universe rather than for the pure fetish of it, also was soft vore and the death ain't graphic. Still awkward but I can't saw it didn't tug on my heart strings a bit.

And yea that Men in Black 2  scene... I can totally see that being a sexual trigger for some people. XD


----------



## CyberMark (Jul 20, 2019)

A.random.foxxo said:


> for me, im not sure what the appeal is, but i just enjoy it for some reason



Perfectly valid, sometimes not even oneself can describe what you find appealing of something you just do.  XD


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Jul 20, 2019)

CostaRic said:


> Perfectly valid, sometimes not even oneself can describe what you find appealing of something you just do.  XD


yep XD


----------



## Balskarr (Jul 20, 2019)

Well. The option for me on this thread even included the word I'd use for it. I do in fact find it abhorrent and especially struggle to see the attraction to it or the way it can bring any amount of satisfaction.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 20, 2019)

I love it. <3 It's just kind of a weird fantasy and a bit of a combination of domination and submission with a dash of growth and large bellies.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 20, 2019)

Basically


----------



## Arnak (Jul 20, 2019)

I like vore where the prey can leave a bulge. No digestion, just close to the preds heart all warm and comfy. Big bellies are hella nice. (Guess that's why I like Zuel so much)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 20, 2019)

I get the whole sub-dom dynamic with people who like it, but the grossness gets to me. Ignoring my preference for more realistic scenarios, it's mainly the sliminess and the all the other things involved... _eugh_, gives me shivers.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 20, 2019)

Realizing I'm the only person that voted hard vore and thats... 
where are this forums perverts


----------



## Arnak (Jul 20, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Realizing I'm the only person that voted hard vore and thats...
> where are this forums perverts


To eat-ch there own


----------



## Vamux (Jul 20, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Realizing I'm the only person that voted hard vore and thats...
> where are this forums perverts


It's okay, you're not alone. I enjoy a little bit of hard vore myself. Specifically only really the chewing part/mouth play, and in Macro/Micro circumstances... Still hard vore though, right?

Kind of wish I understood why in Hell I let my brain do this to me.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 20, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Realizing I'm the only person that voted hard vore and thats...
> where are this forums perverts


I like soft and hard vore but soft moreso because it's Comfy. Though hard vore - I tend to like more on the cooking/cannibalism end of that kink rather than the crunching on micros end. SHRUG. Probably because I used to mod gurochan lol


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Jul 20, 2019)

Darn. Now i want to be vored xD


----------



## CyberMark (Jul 20, 2019)

Vamux said:


> It's okay, you're not alone. I enjoy a little bit of hard vore myself. Specifically only really the chewing part/mouth play, and in Macro/Micro circumstances... Still hard vore though, right?
> 
> Kind of wish I understood why in Hell I let my brain do this to me.



I'd like to understand why you let your brain do that too.


----------



## CyberMark (Jul 20, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> I get the whole sub-dom dynamic with people who like it, but the grossness gets to me. Ignoring my preference for more realistic scenarios, it's mainly the sliminess and the all the other things involved... _eugh_, gives me shivers.


Same. Still interesting as its not the only answer I have gotten now.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 20, 2019)

I’m very much so into vore!

And I can pinpoint the exact moment I got into it.

That scene in Jaws 3 where the scuba diver gets sucked into the shark’s mouth and gets swallowed whole and the point of view is from inside the shark’s mouth as he gets eaten.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 20, 2019)

I just like the memes.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Jul 21, 2019)

I can _sort of_ understand it from the predator's perspective, but the prey's role makes absolutely no sense to me.
When I was preschool-aged, I made a bunch of comics about a dinosaur who would eat her friends. Cannot for the life of me recall what inspired me to do that.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 21, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


> I can _sort of_ understand it from the predator's perspective, but the prey's role makes absolutely no sense to me.
> When I was preschool-aged, I made a bunch of comics about a dinosaur who would eat her friends. Cannot for the life of me recall what inspired me to do that.


Bad dinosaur


----------



## Keefur (Jul 21, 2019)

Being a Sabertooth, vore is kind of connected with the species, as it is with all carnivores, and to a lesser extent, omnivores.  It is a part of being a predator, but as far as "liking" it?  It isn't what my character is about, but I do verbally tease others with the idea of being devoured, but not to any extreme or obsessve level.  To some, vore is like a "forbidden" or "not discussed" topic, so it is an exotic subject.


----------



## CyberMark (Jul 21, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Being a Sabertooth, vore is kind of connected with the species, as it is with all carnivores, and to a lesser extent, omnivores.  It is a part of being a predator, but as far as "liking" it?  It isn't what my character is about, but I do verbally tease others with the idea of being devoured, but not to any extreme or obsessve level.  To some, vore is like a "forbidden" or "not discussed" topic, so it is an exotic subject.



Seems that yea, predator species are used most of the time  in vore fo what I can see. 
I can see that, since it's forbidden and discussed to little extent I don't is the reason I kinda want to learn more about it an this is as close an study I could probably realize. XD

I don't like, but macro I do, and is kind of unavoidable to find vore linked to it. The reason as to what might bring someone to like it is interesting to know as for most fetiches. Seems most answers I have gotten is from people enjoying media as a kid where a character ate another, but some other answers have been a bit different like the fact that  they ate a lot as a kid or to see someone else as just a piece of meat (kinda leaning on power play I guess).


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 21, 2019)

TBH never really cared much for soft vore (characters being swallowed whole), but have a bit of an interest in hard vore sometimes. Not the whole "going through the digestive track" thing (a little bit too much) but I've always been intrigued by the idea of a character being hunted down for food and being attacked by the predator. And, this has been an interest for me since I was young. One of the things I can particularly remember was the scene from Finding Nemo where Dory was being attacked by the seagulls. I also always had a fascination with exploring inside the body (blame that one Magic School Bus episode for that) so that might be a contributing factor.
A better example is once I was writing a story (which I have since changed a lot, like most of the characters aren't even the same now) and one idea I had at a point was where the main character (who was a prey animal) was getting hunted down by his childhood nemesis, a jackal. The jackal had developed a lust for the taste of the main character's blood when he bit him once and was constantly after him to eat him since. Of course, I scrapped that idea lol
Maw play is also nice.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 21, 2019)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I've always found that furs melting in another fur's gut always look like they're having a ton of fun. uwu
(Yeah, I like vore.)


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 21, 2019)

I find the concept of being tiny and chewed up and sucked on like a piece of candy rather interesting. It's similar to a soft fetish I had when I was very young which involved being a tiny creature in an enormous trouser pocket being crushed by a giant. It was warm and cozy.

I generally find the digestive side of vore  uninteresting, and hard to understand, but being tiny and helpless is an obvious submission kink. Not my favourite, but that's how I'd enjoy it if I chose to explore vore.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Jul 21, 2019)

I consider it like being under a warm blanket but it's all around you. It's nice in my opinion. Hard vore is one kind of horror shit I'm in to.


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Jul 21, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but I've always found that furs melting in another fur's gut always look like they're having a ton of fun. uwu
> (Yeah, I like vore.)





EllietheManokit said:


> I consider it like being under a warm blanket but it's all around you. It's nice in my opinion. Hard vore is one kind of horror shit I'm in to.


same here on both posts


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Jul 21, 2019)

@Tyno


----------



## Tyno (Jul 21, 2019)

A.random.foxxo said:


> @Tyno


I know you just like getting *close* to people. Don't bring me into this.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 22, 2019)

I really dont understand it. Someone getting eaten and going down a throat is extremely disgusting. Theres saliva, the colours of the insides and the organs. Being the germaphobe I am, hell nah


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jul 22, 2019)

I myself am not into vore. But I kow some people which get off on such things. From a psychological standpoint the appeal lies in the idea that one individual joins with another one creating a kind of intimacy beyond the capacity of a normal act. That's how my friend explained it to me.


----------



## CyberMark (Jul 22, 2019)

dragon-in-sight said:


> I myself am not into vore. But I kow some people which get off on such things. From a psychological standpoint the appeal lies in the idea that one individual joins with another one creating a kind of intimacy beyond the capacity of a normal act. That's how my friend explained it to me.



Very interesting way of seeing it!


----------



## CyberMark (Jul 22, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> TBH never really cared much for soft vore (characters being swallowed whole), but have a bit of an interest in hard vore sometimes. Not the whole "going through the digestive track" thing (a little bit too much) but I've always been intrigued by the idea of a character being hunted down for food and being attacked by the predator. And, this has been an interest for me since I was young. One of the things I can particularly remember was the scene from Finding Nemo where Dory was being attacked by the seagulls. I also always had a fascination with exploring inside the body (blame that one Magic School Bus episode for that) so that might be a contributing factor.
> A better example is once I was writing a story (which I have since changed a lot, like most of the characters aren't even the same now) and one idea I had at a point was where the main character (who was a prey animal) was getting hunted down by his childhood nemesis, a jackal. The jackal had developed a lust for the taste of the main character's blood when he bit him once and was constantly after him to eat him since. Of course, I scrapped that idea lol
> Maw play is also nice.



Ah I see. To be fair I thought hard vore was actually just the digestion part/being able to see the insides or just gory in general, didn't know it encompassed also hunting.

I did see that episode of the Magic School Bus, and my school had a really cool educational videogame where you explore the human body with the classmates, I have always found the inside of body as an enviorment really interesting in general like Ozzy and Drix, but never in a fetish kind of way, just like how I find cool that there might be a space setting or Egypt setting.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 22, 2019)

CostaRic said:


> Very interesting way of seeing it!


That's actually the exact way I see it, especially because I LOVE soft vore and digestion. You're engulfed by the other person and essentially become part of that other person. That's.... Rather beautiful, is it not?


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Jul 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> That's actually the exact way I see it, especially because I LOVE soft vore and digestion. You're engulfed by the other person and essentially become part of that other person. That's.... Rather beautiful, is it not?


it is, i agree. Kind of romantic in my eyes


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 22, 2019)

A.random.foxxo said:


> it is, i agree. Kind of romantic in my eyes


Uh, I hope I'm not crossing any lines by talking about a fantasy, but I'd love for my boyfriend and I to melt together inside the same gut. Whose gut that is, I don't know, though...


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Jul 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Uh, I hope I'm not crossing any lines by talking about a fantasy, but I'd love for my boyfriend and I to melt together inside the same gut. Whose gut that is, I don't know, though...


nah, not crossing any lines, i would offer for that, but im not the best at rp. :/


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Jul 22, 2019)

A.random.foxxo said:


> nah, not crossing any lines, i would offer for that, but im not the best at rp. :/


well, im not good at rp with more 3+ people


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 22, 2019)

A.random.foxxo said:


> well, im not good at rp with more 3+ people


That, and you're also underage...


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Jul 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> That, and you're also underage...


yeah. that too.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 24, 2019)

I enjoy looking at soft vore as long as it is romantic or comical, Anything else can make me feel a little uncomfortable.


----------



## LeFay (Jul 24, 2019)

As someone who is kind of into vore, it's a mixture of domination with slippery and slimy fluids around ones body. Particularly in the maw, I'm not really into the whole digestive thing but hey I'm not one to judge.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm not really into it, but I read a few stories here and there out of curiosity.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 20, 2019)

I have met some people who are into vore and for some of them it is the closeness to another person. Not all vore has to end in mind death, apparently. Some vore is just being held in the other person and some vore involves the victim being absorbed as a sapient body part of the predator. This is, again, about being close to another person and being with them always. Also submissive themes are involved. There is more to it than that but I didn't really look into hard vore.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 20, 2019)

I don't know, some people just taste good and look good as a gut bulge on me.

Well, I guess since I'm a Pred boi I can only speak for other Preds in that I enjoy it for MANY reasons, whenever it's actually keeping people closer to me, like endo/non-fatal where I keep them in gut and spit 'em out after, like a more possessive way to hug people to show your affection, or sometimes to make a point, like how I ate someone who was taller than me just to say "Just coz I'm small don't mean I can't fit you in."

And then fatal is a lot more different... Sometimes it's still to be affectionate like how they'll technically be apart of you, sometimes as sentient pudge and other times just pudge. But in sort, often fatal is more darker, not always mind you sometimes it's with good in mind like having them close forever in a loving caring way.
There's a lot to go on about fatal, but I prob shouldn't in public, I'm weird enough for liking it in most if not every aspect aside from the "disposal" part, that is a hard no unless said disposal is JUST bones.

Also, reformation is a thing and often what people do with fatal mind you so death isn't permanent.

I guess for what I like, I am happy to do both soft and hard vore, recently I've done more hard vore, but that's me trying to do both since I did soft vore more in the past.


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Aug 20, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> I don't know, some people just taste good and look good as a gut bulge on me.
> 
> Well, I guess since I'm a Pred boi I can only speak for other Preds in that I enjoy it for MANY reasons, whenever it's actually keeping people closer to me, like endo/non-fatal where I keep them in gut and spit 'em out after, like a more possessive way to hug people to show your affection, or sometimes to make a point, like how I ate someone who was taller than me just to say "Just coz I'm small don't mean I can't fit you in."
> 
> ...


vore me daddy :V


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 20, 2019)

A.random.foxxo said:


> vore me daddy :V


Nom.

Not the first user to say that to me, tbh and yet I'm not sure what to think of it.


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Aug 20, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Nom.
> 
> Not the first user to say that to me, tbh and yet I'm not sure what to think of it.


xD
never have had that happen to me tbh, im ignored often and i dont nom people, i like being nommed, but never have been before : p


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 20, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Nom.
> 
> Not the first user to say that to me, tbh and yet I'm not sure what to think of it.



Vore me, daddy.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 20, 2019)

I have no idea why people like vore, it’s probably the weirdest fetish for me. Not kinkshaming though


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 20, 2019)

A.random.foxxo said:


> xD
> never have had that happen to me tbh, im ignored often and i dont nom people, i like being nommed, but never have been before : p


Well I mean... It's not like you'd hear someone say to a prey "I'm gonna nom you, daddy."
Although I kinda laughed a little at that.



ConorHyena said:


> Vore me, daddy.


No, bad cute yeen... Only at the daddy part though, would protecc yeen with gut.


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Aug 20, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Well I mean... It's not like you'd hear someone say to a prey "I'm gonna nom you, daddy."
> Although I kinda laughed a little at that.


true, and that was the point, to make someone laugh a little. Its not like someone would vore me anyways, so its just humorous for me to say things like that xp


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 20, 2019)

A.random.foxxo said:


> true, and that was the point, to make someone laugh a little. Its not like someone would vore me anyways, so its just humorous for me to say things like that xp


I don't know, depends where you look, PLENTY of preds that are desperate af, funny to laugh about with a few friends in VC though, kinda weird I found a vore server like that. 

I'm sure you can post at the tavern if needs be, if not I can give you a nice home.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 20, 2019)

Eh, I gotta eat. It's nice people are willing to put themselves on the menu so I don't have to spend money on groceries


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 20, 2019)

A.random.foxxo said:


> well, i would, but being a minor practicly throws that out the window.


True.
I know some people would still do it, but I prefer to be on the safe side of things.


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Aug 20, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> True.
> I know some people would still do it, but I prefer to be on the safe side of things.


same here, i prefer the safe side of things. which is why i dont ask for it, just make jokes to humor myself


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 20, 2019)

I find the idea of being enveloped in flesh to be more appealing than the idea of enveloping someone else in my flesh.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 20, 2019)

On a tangent of sorts, I sometimes write vore fictions to mess with my friends and that is fun.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 21, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> I have met some people who are into vore and for some of them it is the closeness to another person. Not all vore has to end in mind death, apparently. Some vore is just being held in the other person and some vore involves the victim being absorbed as a sapient body part of the predator. This is, again, about being close to another person and being with them always. Also submissive themes are involved. There is more to it than that but I didn't really look into hard vore.


I swear to everything that's holy, if I ever find myself eating broccoli and that junk gets sentient after literally becoming a part of me, I'd fling myself out of the next window.

I admit, there's apparently more to vore than I initially thought. But to summ it up it only adds more ew to already existing ew. People can enjoy it, but like most fetishes I don't think it's an appropriate topic to bring into a normal conversation.



Keefur said:


> Being a Sabertooth, vore is kind of connected with the species, as it is with all carnivores, and to a lesser extent, omnivores.  It is a part of being a predator, but as far as "liking" it?  It isn't what my character is about, but I do verbally tease others with the idea of being devoured, but not to any extreme or obsessve level.  To some, vore is like a "forbidden" or "not discussed" topic, so it is an exotic subject.


As an omnivore I will go ahead and try this verbal threat out myself.

Edit: The horse I talked to wasn't feeling threatened by me at all. But I guess it made for a good laugh.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 21, 2019)

For the same reason some people like furry I guess.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 21, 2019)

I'd pass off vore as just another outlandish and silly (but ultimately harmless) fetish if it wasn't fatalistic 90% of the time. Even then it wouldn't be all that bad if there weren't like, these super graphic digestion scenes depicted in the art. Gives me Dahmer vibes, no offense. I'm pretty sure the artists are nice people and all that, but some of the art really goes the extra mile to be a gruesome as possible. It gets kinda unsettling.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 21, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I swear to everything that's holy, if I ever find myself eating broccoli and that junk gets sentient after literally becoming a part of me, I'd fling myself out of the next window.
> I admit, there's apparently more to vore than I initially thought. But to summ it up it only adds more ew to already existing ew. People can enjoy it, but like most fetishes I don't think it's an appropriate topic to bring into a normal conversation.


I'd reconsider eating said broccoli if it somehow had a soul.

You mean you don't ever randomly say in a conversation "Yeah, I like to eat people." / "Yeah I like to get eaten by people."?


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 21, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I'd pass off vore as just another outlandish and silly (but ultimately harmless) fetish if it wasn't fatalistic 90% of the time. Even then it wouldn't be all that bad if there weren't like, these super graphic digestion scenes depicted in the art. Gives me Dahmer vibes, no offense. I'm pretty sure the artists are nice people and all that, but some of the art really goes the extra mile to be a gruesome as possible. It gets kinda unsettling.



I saw accidently some vore art years ago where the prey was swallowed  and was shown kinda melting and then spit out .

Holy shit my gag reflex set in when I saw that.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 21, 2019)

LeFay said:


> As someone who is kind of into vore, it's a mixture of domination with slippery and slimy fluids around ones body. Particularly in the maw, I'm not really into the whole digestive thing but hey I'm not one to judge.



While those first two elements are things that strongly appeal to me in other contexts, I still find I don't appreciate vore.  Just not for me, I guess.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I swear to everything that's holy, if I ever find myself eating broccoli and that junk gets sentient after literally becoming a part of me, I'd fling myself out of the next window.
> 
> I admit, there's apparently more to vore than I initially thought. But to summ it up it only adds more ew to already existing ew. People can enjoy it, but like most fetishes I don't think it's an appropriate topic to bring into a normal conversation.
> 
> ...


To be fair, that is vore plus absorption.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I'd pass off vore as just another outlandish and silly (but ultimately harmless) fetish if it wasn't fatalistic 90% of the time. Even then it wouldn't be all that bad if there weren't like, these super graphic digestion scenes depicted in the art. Gives me Dahmer vibes, no offense. I'm pretty sure the artists are nice people and all that, but some of the art really goes the extra mile to be a gruesome as possible. It gets kinda unsettling.


Agreed.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 21, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> To be fair, that is vore plus absorption.


Aye, but like I said, that only adds more ew to already existing ew. (Yes, that was indeed a highly eloquent way of putting it, thank you very much.)


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Aye, but like I said, that only adds more ew to already existing ew. (Yes, that was indeed a highly eloquent way of putting it, thank you very much.)


Some people like it because they feel it adds intimacy. Apparently it is like having a loved one always near or at hand and impossible to lose.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 21, 2019)

Everybody knows the most romantic thing you can do for your partner is swallow them whole so they can slowly burn alive in stomach acid. What gentleman.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Aug 21, 2019)

I think the majority of people are into it because it's "womb-like" but I could be wrong.
Some people are into some odd variations (of which I won't go into detail in public) or fatal vore.

Yeah I don't get it. I don't think it's something I'm meant to get either so.

If you have a thing for being placed on a grill and devoured like a hog at a cookout, I won't shame you for it.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 22, 2019)

One kind of vore that appeals to me is protection vore. Say a creature and a human are in an environment inhospitable to humans but fine for the creature. The creature might swallow the human and keep them inside them until they leave, keeping them safe. I like the inversion of the usual motivation and find it to be rather sweet as far as vore goes.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 23, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> No, bad cute yeen... Only at the daddy part though, would protecc yeen with gut.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 23, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Everybody knows the most romantic thing you can do for your partner is swallow them whole so they can slowly burn alive in stomach acid. What gentleman.


That's the only way a couple can truly become one. So romantic ♡


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 23, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> View attachment 69135


Made me laugh aloud in a VC with a friend.
And we both are vore nerds so that's fun.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 23, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> View attachment 69135


Nice.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Aug 23, 2019)

I really don’t see the appeal of vore and find it more illogical than anything. How the fuck are you gonna eat someone else whole and not, like, explode or something? Then again, I’m not really into it and I haven’t researched it. But to each their own, I guess.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 23, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I really don’t see the appeal of vore and find it more illogical than anything. How the fuck are you gonna eat someone else whole and not, like, explode or something? Then again, I’m not really into it and I haven’t researched it. But to each their own, I guess.


Vore is primarily a fantasy thing though a few rare enterprising individuals have managed to simulate it in real life.


----------



## Saphayla (Aug 25, 2019)

It's a fetish I've been struggling to understand, myself. I like to write stories from time to time (nothing I post, since I rrarely finish them), and I wanted to incorporate vore into one, but when I tried to figure out how having a full belly leads to sexual satisfaction/stimulation (since it's often depicted that way in a lot of art and writing), I could never come up with anything besides magic (or being equally fucked in the head as I am lol). When looking at vore stuff, although I enjoy it, I don't imagine myself as either the predator nor prey, I just... enjoy looking at it. And soft vore is my kind of thing, particularly when there's a huge belly bulge involved. Hard vore is a bit of a mixed bag. I like some parts of it (all the noises, absorption, etc.), but hate others (explicit depictions of digestion by stomach acids, defecation and such). So... I like vore, but I honestly have no idea why I like vore.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Aug 25, 2019)

I also can't put an exact reason on why I'm into vore. There's many things I could _say_ that I like about it, but it feels more like excuses to justify being into it and not the underlying reason itself, if that makes any sense.
There's definite things in my childhood I can identify that made me realise I was into vore, but they're a little embarrassing to bring up. Somehow even at a young age I could tell it was something weird and kept it to myself, thinking I was the only person in the world with these thoughts for the longest time. I didn't find out it was a "thing" people were into until much later when I discovered the furry fandom, I think. Still, I've only opened up about it over the past couple years.
It's been nice to meet others with similar experiences, makes me feel just a little less strange.


----------



## Lial (Aug 26, 2019)

I like it, but purely from a sexual standpoint. My attraction I think stemmed from content in my childhood that contained vore scenes. I would greatly appreciate not having this kink though, makes life pretty awkward at times.


----------



## StealthMode (Aug 26, 2019)

Makes no sense to me. First of all, the amount of bacteria inside a human body is pretty offputting. So someone who has been vored is probably going to feel pretty (majorly) sick. Second, stomach acid. This is self explanatory. And finally, the 'prey' would probably pierce a blood vessel or an organ if it was shoved into another body. Excuse me, Im not feeling that good thinking about all this


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 26, 2019)

Their parents didn't vore them enough when they were children, and they're trying to make up for it.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Aug 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Their parents didn't vore them enough when they were children, and they're trying to make up for it.


Oh, _now_ it all makes sense...


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 26, 2019)

StealthMode said:


> Makes no sense to me. First of all, the amount of bacteria inside a human body is pretty offputting. So someone who has been vored is probably going to feel pretty (majorly) sick. Second, stomach acid. This is self explanatory. And finally, the 'prey' would probably pierce a blood vessel or an organ if it was shoved into another body. Excuse me, Im not feeling that good thinking about all this


Not all vore involves stomach acid or same size organisms. I have seen vore where a person inserts a fairy into their lower half, for example.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Aug 26, 2019)

I find it interesting that more people seem to be attracted to imagining themselves as prey; I would think it'd be the other way around.
Aside from the dinosaur thing I mentioned earlier, I somewhat recently wrote two stories where characters were turned into monsters and forced to eat people alive (although I never got to those parts... strange). I also main a character in a particular fighting game who has a move that lets him briefly swallow other characters whole. It's kind of funny how vore keeps popping up in my life, though never in romantic or sexual contexts. I do enjoy when it's played for horror, and the power dynamics/domination can be fun to play with. But yeah, I don't understand the conventional fetishistic appeal of vore.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Aug 27, 2019)

CyberMark said:


> I have investigated a bit a bout Vore culture trying to understand it from an outsiders perspective. I have had some conversation with people who like even though I personally find it gross, but its just such an interesting topic psychologically wise.
> 
> Here is what I have gathered:
> 
> ...


I have always found that stuff to do with belly size has been a bit of a fetish for me. That + the Internet led me to find vore.
At first, I wasn't all that into it. It just seemed slightly weird and the artwork never portrayed it quite how I'd expect. I can't really explain.
It was probably experimenting with a pencil and paper at home which made me realise how much I liked it, along with a couple of people's furaffinity accounts.
Then I did my first vore roleplay as prey, and suddenly I found that I was a little hooked tbh. Since then I joined a discord server for vore RP and I have really enjoyed that.

I think a lot of it for me is about the power/fear play, and also the idea of belly enlargement >_<
I'm not into the gore side of it tbh. I find it a little pointless to roleplay, and I'm not into gore itself so that kind of makes sense. For some reason same size (or similar size to a ratio of around 1:2) vore is much more interesting to me than micro/macro.

One interesting thing I've observed is that my preference has changed over time, since I used to be prey (which matches with my being sub) but now I'd say I'm switch and prefer pred. Can't really say why. Maybe it's the fact that it makes the belly growth part more personal because it's my character not the other person's.

Also one strange fact: I'm a pescetarian, and I'm going vegetarian in September probably. So the idea of eating animals is not something I agree with. How hypocritical. X3 However, I can't help what turns me on, and I know it's all imaginary so I'm fine with it.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 27, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> I have always found that stuff to do with belly size has been a bit of a fetish for me. That + the Internet led me to find vore.
> At first, I wasn't all that into it. It just seemed slightly weird and the artwork never portrayed it quite how I'd expect. I can't really explain.
> It was probably experimenting with a pencil and paper at home which made me realise how much I liked it, along with a couple of people's furaffinity accounts.
> Then I did my first vore roleplay as prey, and suddenly I found that I was a little hooked tbh. Since then I joined a discord server for vore RP and I have really enjoyed that.
> ...


Ngl, before I was active in the vore community (Like as in I actually joined a few discord servers) I was always strict about saying my character ain't fat. (Of course having a prey in my gut alive was different.)
Now he's slightly chubby, even pre eating a prey. >w>
Then again, technically he still is, just on vore areas, he's chubby from his previous preys. 
Mind you, I'm a pred only. So, showing off my fat gut was showing off my "trophy".

I love having a big gut, is why I enjoy big preys, or being a small pred character of mine. Usually it's having to be a small pred character because not many people are bigger than a 8'10" Grizzlybold. Thankfully dragons and gryphons exist and a lot of them I've seen where willing to be my big bulge. 

I have had preys who would love to have their guts bulge, sometimes I help them with that via lewd means, or stuffing them with food like a nice steak or something some random prey we find, before they become my food.
That's what I sometimes like about having a switch partner, can have an RP where we both eat peeps, but then I "accidentally" eat 'em.

Edit: Somehow put "big preds" instead of "big preys", oh well.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Aug 27, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Ngl, before I was active in the vore community (Like as in I actually joined a few discord servers) I was always strict about saying my character ain't fat. (Of course having a prey in my gut alive was different.)
> Now he's slightly chubby, even pre eating a prey. >w>
> Then again, technically he still is, just on vore areas, he's chubby from his previous preys.
> Mind you, I'm a pred only. So, showing off my fat gut was showing off my "trophy".
> ...


Much of this sounds highly appealing


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 27, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Much of this sounds highly appealing


I like to do a lot of things, especially if it means my prey having a lot of fun as well. ^ w ^

But it can feel a bit scary when peeps call you a good pred coz then all eyes are on you. Help.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 27, 2019)

I’m a bit into macro, but not super into vore, but I’ll try my best to explain my experience.
With macro, a contributing factor is a “domination” sort of thing. Perhaps a similar thing could be in vore?
I’m no kink expert, please enlighten me :v


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Aug 27, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> I’m a bit into macro, but not super into vore, but I’ll try my best to explain my experience.
> With macro, a contributing factor is a “domination” sort of thing. Perhaps a similar thing could be in vore?
> I’m no kink expert, please enlighten me :v


Well you're exactly right tbh.
Some people enjoy vore where they prey is willing, and trusts the predator to let them out before its too late.
However, if they are unwilling then it can certainly be about domination.
Some people also enjoy size difference vore, which effectively combines micro/macro and vore. You might like that idk.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 27, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> I’m a bit into macro, but not super into vore, but I’ll try my best to explain my experience.
> With macro, a contributing factor is a “domination” sort of thing. Perhaps a similar thing could be in vore?
> I’m no kink expert, please enlighten me :v








As someone whose started doing macro more, allow me to shine my GLORIOUS kink light upon thou.

Macro is both enjoyable for the domination and being able to keep someone safe.
You are able to do many things to that micro or even just the city in general, crush it, consume it or even just keep it safe, have it on your shoulders and walk it around the city to help the micro get across town faster.
Like the micro talks to the macro to do stuff like drop him in the macro's pants and it does so. Basically micro gets to have a big macro who cares and does whatever it wants and the macro, curious enjoys this new small friend.

Really, it's a lot and with domination, I find it fun to stomp buildings, even swallow some whole with peeps inside.

Vore is the same even without the difference. You can have someone in your gut, and the reason for it can vary whenever you care for them and love them, or if they're nothing but food or a gut bulge.



Kylan Velpa said:


> Well you're exactly right tbh.
> Some people enjoy vore where they prey is willing, and trusts the predator to let them out before its too late.
> However, if they are unwilling then it can certainly be about domination.
> Some people also enjoy size difference vore, which effectively combines micro/macro and vore. You might like that idk.


I've had one unwilling where it was mostly done to help the guy with healing acids. Yes, a gut that heals you.
He was mostly unwilling coz y'know, you're injured but someone much larger than you is saying "Get in my mouth."

Then it turned into a more wholesome RP.

Don't mind me, trying to show the lighter side of things, despite being VERY dark... H-heh...


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 27, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> I like to do a lot of things, especially if it means my prey having a lot of fun as well. ^ w ^
> 
> But it can feel a bit scary when peeps call you a good pred coz then all eyes are on you. Help.


Why?


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 27, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> As someone whose started doing macro more, allow me to shine my GLORIOUS kink light upon thou.
> 
> Macro is both enjoyable for the domination and being able to keep someone safe.
> You are able to do many things to that micro or even just the city in general, crush it, consume it or even just keep it safe, have it on your shoulders and walk it around the city to help the micro get across town faster.
> ...


One of my favorite "genres" of vore is protection vore. 

"I need to hide from the monster!"
"Hide in me."
"Okay." *does so, is safe*

I also like unwilling endo that turns into willing endo.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 28, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Why?


I don't mind some attention, but too much kinda scares me.
Plus it basically means my DMs get flooded with "Eat me plz x3", mind you in full honestly I actually get people more structured rather than that, only had one or two people do that so far throughout my time on most vore servers.
Not that there's anything fully wrong with getting DMs, but if I have too many, I can't really accept them all and I hate to be the guy who denies peeps.

It also means if I appear in chat, people flood to me, or I can't eat someone who I wanna eat. I have a mouse friend who I tease a lot, tbf we VC a lot in private and we make fun of a lot of stuff that happens on the server, pretty nice guy so of course when I wanna tease and nom him just because we don't do so often, there's usually one guy who tries to join in. Look, I have nothing wrong with multiple preys but a man wants to eat someone alone.

Then again, it's nice to have peeps willing to give you belly rubs and make your gut fat.



Liberonscien said:


> One of my favorite "genres" of vore is protection vore.
> 
> "I need to hide from the monster!"
> "Hide in me."
> ...


The good thing about having multiple guts is I can eat both the hiding person and the monster without the hiding person getting harmed, of course.
So I can spit the guy out and basically have a snack. Then it turns to a mutual beneficial friendship of them getting me snacks and me keeping them safe.


----------



## Tracks98 (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm not super into vore, though I've dabbled into it and still appreciate some of the art/stories revolving around it.

I think what appeals to me about is the maw play, especially in visual art, and the idea of enveloping someone/being enveloped in their body, especially with visible bulges and such. For endings, I prefer when the prey either pops out unharmed, undergoes some kind of transformation, or is magically merged/absorbed with the pred in a way that's either recoverable and/or preserves their mind.

Actual physical digestion and death turns me off and is sadly why I can't get into a lot of the art and community around it.


----------



## Wollymon (Sep 9, 2019)

Catdog said:


> View attachment 66204
> Basically


mood.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 9, 2019)

SkyeLegs said:


>


Only game I had on the N64.
Dang, I blame this guy for me at least.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Sep 9, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Only game I had on the N64.
> Dang, I blame this guy for me at least.


If we want to talk about N64, this guy did things to me...


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 9, 2019)

I honestly don't know.

I tried asking a friend about it one time and he just said "It's something you're born into liking or not." I did not bother asking more after since I don't really care for vore and the fact this friend had a lot fetishes and one time he went on a 30 or 40 minute talk about one of his fetishes and i just wanted to throw up.

So fetishes are not my area. But if you like a certain fetish you do you. I just recommend keeping that fetish to you and the group of people who enjoy said fetish to the best of your ability.

Because I know so many people that just shove what they like into your face. Hell, one look at Furaffinity even on safe for work mode fetish art still shows up pretty normally.

So please just keep your sexual kicks to yourself and I'll keep mine to myself.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 9, 2019)

SkyeLegs said:


> If we want to talk about N64, this guy did things to me...


I have an emulator of that...
I'm getting to that level. But yeah, I'd imagine he'd of done that to a lot of peeps~ I just only had Mario 64 sadly when I was young.

Still makes you wonder what someone was thinking. Could've been clock works but nah, fleshy walls.


----------



## Beefchunk (Sep 21, 2019)

Vore is hot

So are a lot of other things


----------



## Arnak (Sep 21, 2019)

Honestly couldn't tell you *WHY *I like vote, I just know that it's not everyone's cup of tea so I don't force it onto others


----------

